# Visa Fee increases 1 July 2015



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

*Fee Increases*

If you are in the process of getting a visa application organised, it might be a good idea to get a move on.

There is a reasonable chance that there will be fee increases for some visas on 1 July.

This usually leads to an avalanche of applications before the deadline with all the problems that brings with it.

I can't be any more specific than that at the moment.


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

Regarding the subclass 190 visa, how much of a price increase will take place?
thank you


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Cleverodra said:


> Regarding the subclass 190 visa, how much of a price increase will take place?
> thank you


We won't know until next month's federal budget. I believe Canberra is desperately short of cash and they have a huge captive audience out there.

It would be very hard for them to resist the temptation...


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

CCMS said:


> We won't know until next month's federal budget. I believe Canberra is desperately short of cash and they have a huge captive audience out there.
> 
> It would be very hard for them to resist the temptation...


I can resist anything, except temptation - Oscar Wilde


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

No information on any specific fee increases for any particular visas would be known at this time. All you can do is try to get your application in soon to avoid a possible increase.


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

Given the astronomical increases in January of this year it would be an utter disgrace for them to up the fees again!! However the 2013 double hike shows that anything is possible!!


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Valentine1981 said:


> Given the astronomical increases in January of this year it would be an utter disgrace for them to up the fees again!! However the 2013 double hike shows that anything is possible!!


They will do it regardless, because they know they can...


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

CCMS said:


> The will do it regardless, because they know they can...


... and not much you can do about it.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Recent increase in January - and the 2 very prior to that within months (+a large % and + kids, then a few months later + I think 50 %)

Expect 50-100% across the visa system (less skilled workers) and a few others. 

They are not shy now, they say it is to fill the budget gap - The gap is not getting smaller, but budget income has dropped - very few votes in visa cost increases, so easy money.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It will be interesting to what visa's have a fee increase. It makes me sad that the partner visa's end up with one. 

I am sure the government could raise some money from welfare cheats and dodgy tax evaders (cash in hand people)


----------



## mmis4167 (Dec 2, 2014)

no mention about fees, but the number is impressive.

Five million visas into Australia this year likely to set new records

Five million visas into Australia this year likely to set new records

Date
April 22, 2015 - 7:56AM

13 reading now

John Garnaut
John Garnaut
Asia Pacific editor for Fairfax Media

View more articles from John Garnaut

Email John

Email article
Print
Reprints & permissions

Australia is set to issue, for the first time, more than 5 million visas this year, presenting a range and scale of policy challenges not seen since World War II.

Surging numbers of students, tourists and workers on short-term visas mean that as many as 1.9 million foreigners are likely to be in the country at any one time over the course of 2015, according to Michael Pezzullo, Secretary of the Department of Immigration.

The number of traditional permanent migrants is also surging, with this year's intake likely to surpass the existing record of 185,000, which was set in 1969.

"We face no less a set of challenges than our predecessors did in the aftermath of the Second World War," said Mr Pezzullo, in a speech at the Australian National University on Tuesday night.

He pointed to a rapid shift in the ethnic composition of new migrants away from Europe towards east and southern Asia.

The number of Chinese-born Australians has more than tripled to almost 450,000 in the space of two decades, he said.

Those born in India has risen more than four-fold in that time, to almost 400,000.

Those numbers compare to about 1.2 million born in Britain and more than 600,000 in New Zealand, as part of an overall foreign-born population of 6.6 million.

The huge influx means a higher proportion of the population was born overseas than at any time since the gold rushes of the 19th century.

"This is equivalent to a migrant-to-population share of almost 28 per cent," said Mr Pezzullo. "And the composition of that population is changing in ways that the proponents of 'White Australia' could never have imaged."

George Megalogenis , who has written a book and produced a documentary linking Australia's economic success to its immigration program, said ethnic groups that had been at war in their home countries had consistently proven they could live peacefully side-by-side in Australia.

He pointed to Croats and Serbs, Vietnamese and Chinese, and different groups of Muslim migrants.

He said the recent spate of terrorism-related arrests should not affect Australia's attitudes to Muslim migration any more than the Martin Bryant massacre should affect mainland attitudes towards Tasmania.

"The question of people bringing old-country disputes to Australia is as old as Australia itself," he said.

And Mr Pezzullo pointed to his department's "ever-improving capabilities for real-time data fusion and analytics, intelligence-based profiling and targeting of high-risk border movements".

"Such capabilities will increasingly allow us to minimise our interventions in relation to low-risk border movements, and concentrate our firepower where it can make the most difference," said Mr Pezzullo.

He also noted a profound shift towards skilled migrants, which was carefully targeted to meet the nation's economic needs.

"If a nation's immigration programme is well crafted and targeted, and migrants enjoy high levels of economic participation, as distinct from high levels of social exclusion and welfare-dependency, immigration has beneficial impacts in terms of growth in the demand for goods and services; increases in national income, and living standards; improved labour participation; expansion of the economy's productive capacity; and growth in household consumption and public revenues," Mr Pezzullo said.


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

Dear all,

In order to avoid paying the new fee increase, I would like to seek some advice.

This week, we lodged our VETASSESS application for Full Skills Assessment, yet it is our understanding the assessme with take 10-12 weeks.

What are my options? We have already received a successful IELTS score.

Thank you


----------



## IndyMama (Jul 13, 2014)

I wonder if the 820 after PMV will go up


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

IndyMama said:


> I wonder if the 820 after PMV will go up


Last time it didn't so I imagine it would be the same. However, one time it did when fees went up ... I remember it use to be under $1,000.


----------



## IndyMama (Jul 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> Last time it didn't so I imagine it would be the same. However, one time it did when fees went up ... I remember it use to be under $1,000.


I was thinking it might be a target for a raise since we escaped the last hike


----------



## jmarks (Feb 16, 2015)

When are we likely to hear about any changes? 

Fingers crossed they dont increase the partner visa again. The last increase was hard enough to take


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

http://www.immi.gov.au/pub-res/Documents/budget/VAC-increases-fact-sheet.pdf


----------



## Homesickaussie (Oct 16, 2014)

CCMS said:


> http://www.immi.gov.au/pub-res/Documents/budget/VAC-increases-fact-sheet.pdf


I see offshore partner visa fees are going to increased in line with the current onshore visas.

Glad I applied when I did!


----------



## firemansam (May 10, 2015)

WOW in the space of 6 months and 1 day the PMV has risen from around $3000 to $6865

This government is out of control.

I was livid at paying $4630 in march, if i had to stump up the extra this time i would be on the warpath.

My girl is definitely worth it, but for all the hardworking Australians out there that is just an absolute kick in the teeth.


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh my gosh look at the PMV price rise!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Very interesting that onshore and offshore prices will be the same for partner visa's.

I wonder if they will increase the PMV to 820 fee (last time they didn't).


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

Mish said:


> Very interesting that onshore and offshore prices will be the same for partner visa's. I wonder if they will increase the PMV to 820 fee (last time they didn't).


Mish, do you know if it makes any difference when you applied regarding the fee you pay for the PMV to 820 fee? Would we all pay the new fee or the fee at the time of our initial PMV application? Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Canegirl said:


> Mish, do you know if it makes any difference when you applied regarding the fee you pay for the PMV to 820 fee? Would we all pay the new fee or the fee at the time of our initial PMV application? Hope that makes sense!


Yes it makes sense. If they were to put the PMV to 820 fee up then you would pay the fee that is applicable at time of lodging the 820.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Mish said:


> Yes it makes sense. If they were to put the PMV to 820 fee up then you would pay the fee that is applicable at time of lodging the 820.


The same used to apply to parent visa second instalments. Not sure what they will be for post 1 July applications.


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

They are also removing the entire tax free threshold for WHV who will now pay their tax on their first dollar earned (which surely will encourage cash in hand) and free woofing (free work against for and accommodation) won't be counted towards second visa anymore


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

Mish said:


> Yes it makes sense. If they were to put the PMV to 820 fee up then you would pay the fee that is applicable at time of lodging the 820.


Thanks Mish!


----------



## NiallC33 (Feb 3, 2014)

this is terrible news for all of those who have fallen in love with an aussie national and want to spend our lives with them. I applied originally in spet 13, it cost 3085, I had to reapply in feb 2015 and it cost 4670. and now the poor souls who apply from july have to fork out almost $7,000. my heart goes out to them. obviously i would still pay to be with my love and its sad that this is seen as a opportunity for revenue raising.


----------



## IndyMama (Jul 13, 2014)

Does anyone know when we'll find out about the 820 after PMV price?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

IndyMama said:


> Does anyone know when we'll find out about the 820 after PMV price?


I assume when they update their pricing table.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CCMS: Do you have any thoughts on what will happen with the PMV to 820? Now with onshore and offshore being the same price if they keep with the additional fee for PMV to 820 those applicants will end up paying more.


----------



## NiallC33 (Feb 3, 2014)

also, this cant be good for agents can it? the govt are effectively pricing them out of the market.
i paid $4k to my agent for doing my partner visa when it cost $3,085. would agents rise their rates to keep in line with the govt or owuld they be doing themselves a disservice ?


----------



## IndyMama (Jul 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> I assume when they update their pricing table.


Ok let me rephrase my question 
Does anyone know when the pricing table will be updated? 
&#128540;


----------



## Kika88 (Feb 24, 2015)

Wait I'm sorry I'm confused. We've applied for the PMV but will not be approved and marry before 1 July. So we will be looking to apply for the PMV to 820 visa (which is less right?) so will that increase too? Or not sure yet? I'm so confused  so we have just paid $4600 and will have to pay how much more for the 820 visa? AGGH I'm so annoyed.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Currently the PMV to 820 is $1145 (plus credit card surcharge). We have to wait until the visa fee table is updated to know if the PMV to 820 will be increased too. Hopefully they should do this pretty soon.


----------



## Kika88 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks Mish for your help! Although I hope they don't increase it too much!


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Mish said:


> CCMS: Do you have any thoughts on what will happen with the PMV to 820? Now with onshore and offshore being the same price if they keep with the additional fee for PMV to 820 those applicants will end up paying more.


There is some speculation that there may be a change in the fiance visa 300 to permanent spouse visa 801 process.

The PMV visa is now $6865 up front, so maybe there will be no more to pay for the 820/801 application if you are a sc. 300 holder?


----------



## jmarks (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi All - Anymore information on fee increases?


----------



## jmarks (Feb 16, 2015)

jmarks said:


> Hi All - Anymore information on fee increases?


Please ignore me - my page only just uploaded correctly and i can see everyones commented on this thread!


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

NiallC33 said:


> also, this cant be good for agents can it? the govt are effectively pricing them out of the market.
> i paid $4k to my agent for doing my partner visa when it cost $3,085. would agents rise their rates to keep in line with the govt or owuld they be doing themselves a disservice ?


I can't see agents raising their rates, just because the VAC has increased.There is really no correlation.

Agent rates are mainly determined by business overheads and compliance costs,level of experience/expertise and general market forces.

I think the effect of the VAC on agents will be two-fold:

Some people will now decide not to use an agent, because they can't afford the professional fees on top of the increased VAC.

Others will be loath to risk the massive VAC and pay a professional to make sure their application has the best possible chance of being successful.


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

CCMS said:


> The PMV visa is now $6865 up front, so maybe there will be no more to pay for the 820/801 application if you are a sc. 300 holder?


Wouldn't that be nice!! but given the history of fee increases I doubt it!!! They've also totally removed any advantage to people applying offshore for the partner visa!!!

$7000 and being separated from your partner with no work/healthcare rights....
or $7000 and being onshore with partner + work and medicare entitlements...

it's an absolute no brainer!!

absolutely gobsmacked at the increase for PMV!!!!!


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

With the alignment of application fees for onshore and offshore applications it looks like the VAC for the onshore Child Visa sc. 802 will *decrease* from $ 3520.00 to $ 2370.00.

More info here:

http://www.coralcoastmigrationservice.com.au/files/VAC-increases-fact-sheet.pdf


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow. I'm not going to say it directly myself to jinx it, but I can see the potential repercussion of them not anticipating the fallout of these increases (i.e. everyone coming onshore to apply for the 820). At least entrepreneurs are paying visa application fees on par with people in love...


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

GadoGadoGal said:


> Wow. I'm not going to say it directly myself to jinx it, but I can see the potential repercussion of them not anticipating the fallout of these increases (i.e. everyone coming onshore to apply for the 820). At least entrepreneurs are paying visa application fees on par with people in love...


not everyone can come to Aus and apply onshore. Some don't get the visitor visa, some get a visitor visa with a NFS condition.


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

GBP said:


> not everyone can come to Aus and apply onshore. Some don't get the visitor visa, some get a visitor visa with a NFS condition.


Ah yes, I realize this, as well as the fact that the make-up of the overall immigrant population is changing (UK going from top country to third for highest percentage of successful migrant applicants). It's hard to know as they don't publish data on country of origin by visa stream type, however three of the top 10 countries sourcing migrants to Australia have access to the ETA. We further don't know how many people currently apply for partner visas from ETAs, however it is highly likely that whatever this number is will increase. Let's hope it doesn't increase so much as to cause issues.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

457 goes up $30 - what a load of crap 

Destroying Australian jobs


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

GBP said:


> not everyone can come to Aus and apply onshore. Some don't get the visitor visa, some get a visitor visa with a NFS condition.


Which is unfair for them


----------



## jamesmrichardson (Jan 15, 2015)

The partner visa offshore increase is unbelievable really  

I haven't paid attention prior 2013 but each year they ALWAYS increase the price?.. not even year.. every 6 months?

It's guaranteed to go higher every 6 months!!? I really did not realise that.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

According to the immigration dept there were 40,000 457 visa applications were received in the first 9 months of the 2014/15 year. If that visa's VAC was only doubled to $2000 then it would raise an extra 40 million dollars?

Looking through the report it appears the 3rd highest job category was "Cafe/Restaurant Manager"

Can anyone seriously say there is such a lack of people wating to work in restaurants that they have to imported from overseas?

It's just a joke the whole process.

https://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/pdf/457-quarterly-report-2015-03-31.pdf


----------



## Paavfc (Dec 19, 2014)

WOW cannot believe these new price rises so soon after the last price rises.
Could cost money as people look to other countries to live a good life together.

Mining boom is over and elevated house prices are an incentive not to venture to Aus and move to a cheaper friendlier country.


----------



## Buzzars36 (Nov 23, 2014)

At this price increase rate its clear that they will price the average Australian out of applying for partner/PMV. I'm starting to weigh up and consider if its a better option to sell up and leave this over taxed so called lucky land that l've lived all my life to move over seas. Not happy


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

PMDishwasher,

You have little idea - do more research (like how many of the 457 visa people that actually end up here have a qualification - most are family and not the worker. It is from memory 2.3 or 2.7 people that arrive as extra to each 457 visa.

But my personal research indicates most the extra that come with the 457 are actually good for Australia.

My hate is the Australians kept apart from their loved ones particularly with kids - these cost in about 4 years have jumped from around $1,200 - to for me on the next to about $13,000 + a 820 cost maybe??

That is a massive cost for a longer wait time, with less service.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

ampk said:


> PMDishwasher,
> 
> You have little idea - do more research (like how many of the 457 visa people that actually end up here have a qualification - most are family and not the worker. It is from memory 2.3 or 2.7 people that arrive as extra to each 457 visa.


Have a pretty damn good idea actually having been in the aviation industry for 25 years.

457 visas have cost Australian jobs in aviation, especially in engineering.


----------



## NiallC33 (Feb 3, 2014)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Have a pretty damn good idea actually having been in the aviation industry for 25 years.
> 
> 457 visas have cost Australian jobs in aviation, especially in engineering.


why do you think employers overlooked the australian market in favour of skilled immigrants ?


----------



## evie88 (May 28, 2014)

So shocked to see the price rise of the PMV My fiancé and I applied in March and were devasted to pay the increased fee of $4630, but now the poor ppl who apply after July will need to pay nearly $7000....its outrageous!! Just hope most get their applications in prior to July! Hoping the fee for the PMV to 820 doesnt rise or not by much as thats our next step!


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

Does anyone believe the Skilled State Sponsorship visas will have their fees increased?
Can anyone care to confirm or share their input.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

NiallC33 said:


> why do you think employers overlooked the australian market in favour of skilled immigrants ?


Because it's cheaper to pay $1000 for a 457 than pay $10,000 for a type course to train an Australian


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Cleverodra said:


> Does anyone believe the Skilled State Sponsorship visas will have their fees increased?
> Can anyone care to confirm or share their input.


Going from $ 3520 to $ 3600 for the main applicant with similar increases for dependants.


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

If I submit my EIO before July 1st, 2015, will I be paying the currents fees.

Or I will be paying the new fees since I am lodging my sub class 190 application after July first.

Can anyone share any information, in order to avoid paying the fee increase.

Thank you all.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Have a pretty damn good idea actually having been in the aviation industry for 25 years.
> 
> 457 visas have cost Australian jobs in aviation, especially in engineering.


I have got 30 years about 24 as a LAME and 9 with my own company, I have not come across many 457 holders. I do know a Labour Hire company out of Brisbane that have several on their books. There is a massive shortage of "good LAME's" in Australia mostly because of pay rates. Apprentice wages too high now (think around $700 a week all up for a first year that is away at trade school 14 weeks+ a year) and LAME wages too low (in most areas) to keep them in the industry.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Cleverodra said:


> If I submit my EIO before July 1st, 2015, will I be paying the currents fees.
> 
> Or I will be paying the new fees since I am lodging my sub class 190 application after July first.
> 
> ...


The fee is based on the date you submit the visa application, not EOI or invitation date.


----------



## NiallC33 (Feb 3, 2014)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Because it's cheaper to pay $1000 for a 457 than pay $10,000 for a type course to train an Australian


so you mean its about the training and picking someone with that skill already ?


----------



## Hozmoz (Nov 8, 2014)

Ampk my partner is in 2nd year of electrical apprenticeship in Wa and he is paid the same rates as a third year because he is mature age. He clears around $1050 a fortnight and spends 8 weeks at tafe. 1st year young apprentice is on a lot less.


----------



## Hozmoz (Nov 8, 2014)

Anecdotally I am told many 457 are being paid a lot lower than citizens on WA mining sites. 
Employers will take the cheapest or the most skilled depending on their needs. I am in 2 minds about availability of 457 visas.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

NiallC33 said:


> so you mean its about the training and picking someone with that skill already ?


In this case it's about money - the skill is there - a licenced engineer has the skill to work on many aircraft - they just need the type course to be able to certify that aircraft.

Companies choose to bring someone in from overseas with the licence, rather than paying for a course to get an Australian the licence.

We aren't talking about specialised degrees or fields where it takes years to train someone.

A licencesed engineer already has completed apprenticeship/diploma and then sat all the exams to gain a Aircraft Maintenance Engineers license. They may already have a number of aircraft types they are certifying. They just require the type course and practical to gain the specific licence.

My last type rating - 5 weeks classroom then 2 weeks practical.

In my view (and the engineers union) an Australian should be trained with a type course nefore someone is brought in from overseas - the skill is there - it's akin to getting a Microsoft certification in the nerdish arts.

One example was Network Aviation in Perth. When they started expanding they brought in at least 8-10 enginees from PNG - I know because I trained a number of them when I worked at Air Niugini - there were a number of others brought in from overseas.

John Holland was another where European engineers were brought in en mass on 457s in lieu of training Australians.

This is during a time when hundreds of engineers were being made redundant from Qantas.

457s are bad.


----------



## NiallC33 (Feb 3, 2014)

i bow to your experience of it but to say 457's are bad is a bit of a broad statement.
for someone to get a 457 visa, the company must prove to DIBP that they were unable to find the skill within the domestic market, hence the need for going outside. skilled migration is a positive for most countries and was obviously badly needed in australia when the economy was booming. you cant just turn around and say 'send them all back' or 'no more 457's' when the economy eases.
maybe the focus should be on Australian services and education to ensure the skill is there rather than having to go to the external market to fill a job.


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> ... 457s are bad.


Not sure if your statement above is appropriate.
No subclass is bad, each and everyone of them has its own GOOD purpose when implemented properly. Any abuse is obviously not ok.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Hozmoz said:


> Ampk my partner is in 2nd year of electrical apprenticeship in Wa and he is paid the same rates as a third year because he is mature age. He clears around $1050 a fortnight and spends 8 weeks at tafe. 1st year young apprentice is on a lot less.


Thanks for the input if it were only 8 weeks for us, we may employ. but simply NO I DO NOT as of last change - I guess being "Mature" he can write, spell and have a few math skills that "most" out of school kids do not have.

I think my award wage is about $27 -30 per hour, I will not pay a 1st year or 2nd apprentice $1050 (take home) as they know ALMOST nothing. I do pay far more than double my award wage to staff with less qualifications than myself.


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

Mish said:


> Currently the PMV to 820 is $1145 (plus credit card surcharge). We have to wait until the visa fee table is updated to know if the PMV to 820 will be increased too. Hopefully they should do this pretty soon.


Hi Mish,

Can you pls confirm, has the fee increased for PMV to 820? I think the visa fee table has been updated, but i dont understand whether PMV to 820 is effected with the increase or not.

Please let me know
Thankss
Rose


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

rose2014 said:


> Hi Mish,
> 
> Can you pls confirm, has the fee increased for PMV to 820? I think the visa fee table has been updated, but i dont understand whether PMV to 820 is effected with the increase or not.
> 
> ...


Nope hasn't been updated yet. The page was last updated 6 May.

We are still waiting to see what they will do with it.

Hopefully it will be updated soon


----------



## Misshome2 (May 17, 2015)

Hi, I'm new here and trying to prepare myself for all the work ahead ☺. My husband and I are looking at applying for the 820/801 in 2017.. I don't suppose anyone would be willing to guess what the price "could" be then? After reading all this we are quite scared..


----------



## NiallC33 (Feb 3, 2014)

2017, who knows. if there is a negative response to this increase they may lower the cost. who knows

when you compare australian visa prices to those of other countries, its quite astonishing. at least you have time to save.when i applied i had to find an extra $1,600 in the space of a month to cover the cost of the increase.it was baked beans and noodles for that 4 weeks


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Misshome2 said:


> Hi, I'm new here and trying to prepare myself for all the work ahead ☺. My husband and I are looking at applying for the 820/801 in 2017.. I don't suppose anyone would be willing to guess what the price "could" be then? After reading all this we are quite scared..


Based on past form and when in 2017 you intend to apply, I think you could expect at least 1 increase but more likely 2.
There are not enough votes in it for the government to worry about a negative impact, and the general population couldn't care if a visa cost $10,000 or more!


----------



## Misshome2 (May 17, 2015)

Let's hope they lower the cost for everyone's sake. Or at least not make it too much higher. Yes true, it's good we have time to save. Baked beans are yum


----------



## Clodard (Sep 8, 2014)

I do hope the PMV to 820 doesn't increase too much. At this stage our wedding budget is going to have to be cut into. Thankfully my fiance is big into saving but I know other people are not as lucky as we are. At this stage, we should have just stayed in Europe. Both of us are European citizens so it would have been free. Alas my fiance hates Irish weather and I am not too pushed about staying here either.


----------



## NiallC33 (Feb 3, 2014)

its the summer, surely he's loving it as is my other half


----------



## Misshome2 (May 17, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> Based on past form and when in 2017 you intend to apply, I think you could expect at least 1 increase but more likely 2.
> There are not enough votes in it for the government to worry about a negative impact, and the general population couldn't care if a visa cost $10,000 or more!


 we would be looking to apply in the first half of the year. $10,000 + is unfortunate for everyone in this situation, however it's worth every penny once you get approved..


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

Mish said:


> Nope hasn't been updated yet. The page was last updated 6 May. We are still waiting to see what they will do with it. Hopefully it will be updated soon


Thank you, Mish..


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Hozmoz said:


> Ampk my partner is in 2nd year of electrical apprenticeship in Wa and he is paid the same rates as a third year because he is mature age. He clears around $1050 a fortnight and spends 8 weeks at tafe. 1st year young apprentice is on a lot less.


Year 1 of apprenticeship - Not completed year 12 (50%), Has completed year 12 (55%), Adult apprentice (80%)

Tradesperson is $746.20 + 9.5% supa + tool allowance + uniform + other as applicable.

Since most applicants are over, or almost 18 these days, MY $700 per week for a first year is correct in most cases.

But more the point is 457 visas in Aviation are not a real issue as it is a Worldwide shortage. The award I included is part of the reason and apparently a experienced Airline Maintenance Engineer can make up to $110,000 per year (on shift), I fix small aircraft and only work Monday-Friday 8.15- 4.30, and wish I only paid good guys that amount (add 20% if you want good)

Link to award -

https://extranet.employment.gov.au/...round Staff Award 2010&DOCUMENT_CODE=MA000048


----------

